# First East Mids - Notts / Derby Meet - 13th Nov



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'Lo all

Wel I've now been given a repship over the East Midlands Mansfield area which basically covers anwhere surrounding Nottingham and Derby and also Sheffield and Leicester if people are willing to travel up or down to the meet.

The first meet is being held on Sunday 13th November at The Woodend pub which is about 5 mins off the M1 Junction 28, starting at 2pm. This is just going to be a meet to see what sort of turnout there is and not a criuse this time. I'll post some directions to the meet in the next few days.

Anyone who is plannig on attending if you can post in here and i can see what sort of interest there is.

*Right, directions to the meet from the M1, Junction 28:*

From the motorway roundabout take the turning for Mansfield A38 (not the Derby A38 turning),
At the first set of trafic lights turn left,
Go straigh over the two mini roundabouts,
At the crossroads at the top of the hill with traffic lights go straight over,
At the next crossroads turn left,
Follow the road, after you leave the housed area and go down the hill, the Woodend Pub is just on the right.

The Woodend Inn Family Pub
Chesterfield Road, Huthwaite, NG17 2QJ

*Attendees So Far:*

Nem
windy2484 - (95% sure  )
mctavish
jwball
ttdunc
sssgucci
trickytreez

Anyone else then, get posted in here please....

Nick


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

congrats matey :wink: i should be there- 95% sure just if im grabbing at work for my new blueflame!!

windy


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

I shall be attending the meet looking forward to it .


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

I'll try and get there


----------



## ade2005 (Jan 2, 2005)

I would like to go, but i work Sundays, geting the day off might be a problem!
:x

Maybe if this is successful, next year it could be held in warmer weather say august bank holiday for instance.

maybe worth considering.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

As a TTOC Rep I've got a job to organise regular meets, so this is going to become a monthly event / meet if all goes well. I could easily see it being held on Sundays and Saturdays on alternate months if it helps people to attend. Something to discuss at the first meet anyway.

As before, spread the word people 

Nick


----------



## ttdunc (Oct 21, 2005)

Nem said:


> 'Lo all
> 
> Wel I've now been given a repship over the East Midlands Mansfield area which basically covers anwhere surrounding Nottingham and Derby and also Sheffield and Leicester if people are willing to travel up or down to the meet.
> 
> ...


----------



## ttdunc (Oct 21, 2005)

i will be there good idea have been waiting for some meets in this area.


Nem said:


> 'Lo all
> 
> Wel I've now been given a repship over the East Midlands Mansfield area which basically covers anwhere surrounding Nottingham and Derby and also Sheffield and Leicester if people are willing to travel up or down to the meet.
> 
> ...


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I will most likely come too. Hopefully wont be wet.


----------



## ttdunc (Oct 21, 2005)

can you tell me what rd woodend pub is re meet on 13 nov.

thanks ttdunc


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll get the address and directions from the M1 later today for everyone.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, I've added the directions and address of the meet in the top post.

Have also listed the current attendees who have comfirmed so far. If anyone else is planning on coming then just put a post in here and I'll add you at the top.

Nick


----------



## trickytreez (Dec 15, 2004)

i'll try and get there guys - will have to wash the car first tho!!!

Tim


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Nobody take the p*ss as I might be coming with my winter wheels on.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

If you can make it earlier the next meet 12pm i will try and come have to be back by 5pm on sundays.
Otherwise anyone fancy a meet further south ie: Northamptonshire / Leicestershire lets get it on.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

barton TT said:


> If you can make it earlier the next meet 12pm i will try and come have to be back by 5pm on sundays.
> Otherwise anyone fancy a meet further south ie: Northamptonshire / Leicestershire lets get it on.


I'll make sure it's suggested at the meet, I've not got a problem with an earlier time at all.

Could even make this one 12pm if it was easier for people, would mean going home in the remains of light. I can be there all afternoon if we wanted to make this 12pm onwards and get there when you can, stay as long as you can?

Any thoughts people?

Nick


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Nem said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > If you can make it earlier the next meet 12pm i will try and come have to be back by 5pm on sundays.
> ...


how long is the meet going to be on for? I like to eat about midday and my mum makes me parathas on Sundays. I dont mind having it earlier but I wont arrive till about 1.30pm.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not sure really. I've never been to a meet of any sort before, let alone organised one  I'm assuming we'll want time to have a look round the cars outside etc etc, then I would imagine we will end up in the pub itself for a drink if not food also.

I would say an hour outside and then maybe 2 in the pub is not to far from reality? So looking at 2-3 hours I would say.

Nick


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Cannot do this sunday anyway but if you put it to the rest of the guys earlier would be better at least you get home in the daylight plus if you have a cruise it light as well.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Seeing as there was no interest in making it earlier I just be there about 2pm time.

See everyone there tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Nick,
congratulations to your Rep status 

I've only just seen this thread but wouldn't have been able to cme anyway because of a course I was on 

But I will come to one of your next meetings


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cheers Mate 

I'm looking forward to te next meet indeed. We're pretty set on it being at Donningtone somewhere. My current thinking is to meet at 10am at the Donnington M1 Services and then move onto a pub, or if all pans out we can end up at the track and meet the people at the track day.

I've posted a few questions on the RS246 forums about joining up but not had a reply yet. I'll keep everyone posted. Either way it will be on the 11th December for certain.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> Either way it will be on the 11th December for certain.
> 
> Nick


That will be a no-no for me then :?

I'll be on David's Skipton cruise
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=51227


----------

